
Show HN: Prototyping board for making motion sensitive wearable light - thefool
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2055918540/1295169121?ref=hn
======
thefool
Hi there! I made this, it turn electro-luminescent materials (the make EL
wire, EL panels/tape, EL paint) into a capacitive touch sensor

It is also an open source arduino compatible board based on the ATMEGA 32u4,
so it is programmable using a micro USB cable, and can use it's port to output
keyboard and mouse commands.

~~~
thefool
It can also be connected to wireless chips, like the NRF24, XBEE, or the
ESP6822 wifi module to have installations or garments that are networked with
each other.

